

Ask HN: HN's guide to Vegas? - cianestro

Age: 21, Sex: male, Days: 3, Hotel: true, Alone: false, Cash-to-burn: $100. Didn't care for the movie "The Hangover" but I did enjoy "Ocean's Eleven" if that helps any.
======
waterlesscloud
Blow it all on Penn & Teller.

